# Chinese sites doesn't sell flashcards anymore ?



## Pouh (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello there !

I wanted to buy a flashcard for my niece... I remembered buying from Lightake last year, but now I can't find anything related to flashcarts on their website !

Then I searched chinese shops with ShopTemp, lots of websites registered there aren't selling flashcards anymore !

Is it a recent trend or am I missing something ?

Thank you for future answers !

Sorry for my poor English skills. ^^'


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 15, 2012)

"We're making some adjustment to Videogameplaza Flash Card category entry. All flash card will be moved to our another website a few hours later. Sorry for any inconvenience caused. Any troubles or problems regarding to your shopping or products, feel free to contact [email protected] please."
I think it has to do with PayPal issues.


----------



## Pouh (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for replying !


----------



## Costello (Apr 9, 2012)

this is the actual reason btw: 
http://gbatemp.net/t324432-paypal-cracking-down-on-flashcart-stores


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 9, 2012)

Going to stores and buying is rather easier than ordering online. Also you have exchange and warranty guarentee.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 16, 2012)

Costello said:


> this is the actual reason btw:
> http://gbatemp.net/t...lashcart-stores


That could explain why my order from lightake hasn't come in. My order was a couple of days before that post.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 17, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Going to stores and buying is rather easier than ordering online. Also you have exchange and warranty guarentee.


I think ordering is easier lol, you don't have to move your legs.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Apr 17, 2012)

arpeejajo said:


> That could explain why my order from lightake hasn't come in. My order was a couple of days before that post.


No, that's not it. Lightake just sucks as a seller.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 17, 2012)

kirbymaster101 said:


> I think ordering is easier lol, you don't have to move your legs.


Then be prepared to wait weeks, while someone who isn't as lazy would have gotten it in the afternoon.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Apr 17, 2012)

In the US, I don't know any brick & mortar stores that sell flash cards. Does anyone else in the US know of any places?


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 17, 2012)

The problem is retail stores can try to rip you off. A store in toronto in GTA Wireless sells an r4i gold for $35!!


----------



## elgarta (Apr 17, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> In the US, I don't know any brick & mortar stores that sell flash cards. Does anyone else in the US know of any places?



I've never heard of a brick and mortor store selling them here either.

Anyway waiting weeks for it to come in online is not bad if you get a good price, it isn't really a matter of being 'lazy' or not. I cannot go to a shop down the road and pick one up, so I will happily order a card from a Chinese website and wait since it beats not recieving one at all


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 18, 2012)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Going to stores and buying is rather easier than ordering online. Also you have exchange and warranty guarentee.
> ...


So basically a type of lazy bum.


----------

